
The current state of video editing for Linux (2015) - walterbell
https://opensource.com/life/15/1/current-state-linux-video-editing
======
rijoja
I'd expect that at least some of the programs here would be OpenGL
accelerated. The author is using a computer that doesn't have any opengl
acceleration under Linux. Perhaps this is what's causing the crashes?

